# Just 5 more days



## southpaw533 (May 29, 2007)

I just have to share my enthusiasm somewhere. I just placed my order at my LBS for a Giant Defy Advanced 3 and since this will be my 4th bike from this shop I'm getting some Mavic Aksyum wheels thrown in. I had a 4 year old OCR alum. frame and absolutely loved it. Can't wait to start putting some serious miles on this thing. Pictures to come as soon as its in. I was considering a Cannondale Synapse for a while, but this Giant was just too good of a deal. Wish I could have stepped up to Ultegra, but my budget didn't allow it. At least people are saying the new 105 is a decent step up from the 105 of 4 years ago.


----------



## MADMAXB (Mar 1, 2010)

I love my Defy 3 and yes the 105 components are alot better now :thumbsup: i ve had mine for 9months now still love it :thumbsup: Im a southpaw too lol


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

southpaw533 said:


> I just have to share my enthusiasm somewhere. I just placed my order at my LBS for a Giant Defy Advanced 3 and since this will be my 4th bike from this shop I'm getting some Mavic Aksyum wheels thrown in. I had a 4 year old OCR alum. frame and absolutely loved it. Can't wait to start putting some serious miles on this thing. Pictures to come as soon as its in. I was considering a Cannondale Synapse for a while, but this Giant was just too good of a deal. Wish I could have stepped up to Ultegra, but my budget didn't allow it. At least people are saying the new 105 is a decent step up from the 105 of 4 years ago.


so what happened? it's been four weeks already. :idea:


----------



## southpaw533 (May 29, 2007)

Not sure how much you pay attention to the news, but us lucky folks in the midwest have been experiencing blizzards. I did get one day of riding before the snows came. We went from nice and sunny and 70 degrees on the day of this picture to record snowfall in Oklahoma in only 3 days.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful bike. Congrats and may you have many miles of enjoyment! :thumbsup:


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

nice. i didnt know you live in the midwest. enjoy riding your bike.


----------

